# Think Tank > Austrian Economics / Economic Theory >  Mises University 2020

## Occam's Banana

[NOTE: I will try to keep this thread updated with videos of each lecture/presentation after they become available. - OB]

Here are links to the threads for previous years, for anyone who is interested:

*Mises University 2013*
*Mises University 2014*
*Mises University 2015*
*Mises University 2016*
*Mises University 2017*
*Mises University 2018*
*Mises University 2019*
*Mises University 2020 LIVE STREAMS / VIDEOS / AUDIO*

*SCHEDULE OF LIVE STREAMS (all times Central Daylight Time)*

Source: Mises University 2020 Schedule (PDF)

*NOTE*: Conflicting times for video live streams are shaded in this color.



*SUNDAY: 12 JULY 2020*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*
*SLIDES*

7:00 PM
Joseph Salerno
& Jeff Deist
Welcome and Opening Remarks
POST #6
MP3
N/A



*MONDAY: 13 JULY 2020*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*
*SLIDES*

9:00 AM
Joseph Salerno
The Birth of the Austrian School
POST #7
MP3
PPTX

10:00 AM
Jeffrey Herbener
Subjective Value and Market Prices
POST #8
MP3
PPTX

11:00 AM
Peter Klein
Entrepreneurship
POST #9
MP3
PPTX

1:00 PM
Shawn Ritenour
The Division of Labor and Social Order
POST #10
MP3
PPTX

2:00 PM
Jeffrey Herbener
Money
POST #11
MP3
PPTX

3:00 PM
Jonathan Newman
Banking
POST #12
MP3
PPTX

4:00 PM
Hans-Hermann Hoppe
Praxeology: The Method of Economics [RECORDED]
N/A
N/A
N/A

6:30 PM
Andrew Napolitano
Taking Rights Seriously
POST #13
MP3
N/A



*TUESDAY: 14 JULY 2020*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*
*SLIDES*

9:00 AM
Shawn Ritenour
Austrian Capital Theory
POST #14
MP3
PPTX

10:00 AM
Joseph Salerno
Calculation and Socialism
POST #15
MP3
PPTX

11:00 AM
Jeffrey Herbener
The Theory of Interest
POST #16
MP3
PPTX

11:00 AM
Andrew Napolitano
The Constitution, Personal Liberty, and the Free Market I
N/A
N/A
N/A

1:00 PM
Peter Klein
Competition and Monopoly
POST #17
MP3
PPTX

2:00 PM
Per Bylund
Austrian Economics in Business
POST #18
MP3
PPTX

2:00 PM
Andrew Napolitano
The Constitution, Personal Liberty, and the Free Market II
N/A
N/A
N/A

3:00 PM
Jonathan Newman
The Austrian Theory of the Business Cycle
POST #19
MP3
PPTX

4:15 PM
Steve Berger
Defending Securities Markets' Undefendables
POST #20
MP3
PPTX



*WEDNESDAY: 15 JULY 2020*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*
*SLIDES*

9:00 AM
Thomas DiLorenzo
Ten Things You Should Know About Socialism
POST #21
MP3
N/A

10:00 AM
Walter Block
Recollections of Murray Rothbard and the Birth of Austro-Libertarianism
POST #22
MP3
N/A

10:00 AM
Andrew Napolitano
The Constitution, Personal Liberty, and the Free Market III
N/A
N/A
N/A

11:00 AM
Joseph Salerno
Deflation: Myth and Reality
POST #23
MP3
PPTX

1:00 PM
Jonathan Newman
Austrian Alternatives to Conventional Economic Statistics
N/A
MP3
PPTX

1:00 PM
Andrew Napolitano
The Constitution, Personal Liberty, and the Free Market IV
N/A
N/A
N/A

2:00 PM
Mark Thornton
Minimum Wage
N/A
MP3
PPTX

3:00 PM
Shawn Ritenour
Austrian Economics vs. Keynesian Macroeconomics and MMT
POST #24
MP3
PPTX

3:00 PM
Andrew Napolitano
The Constitution, Personal Liberty, and the Free Market V
N/A
N/A
N/A

4:00 PM
Mark Brandly
The Economics of Winning an Election
POST #25
MP3
PPTX



*THURSDAY: 16 JULY 2020*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*
*SLIDES*

9:00 AM
Per Bylund
How Entrepreneurs Built the World
POST #26
MP3
PPTX

10:00 AM
Thomas DiLorenzo
The Curse of Economic Nationalism
POST #27
MP3
N/A

10:00 AM
Andrew Napolitano
The Constitution, Personal Liberty, and the Free Market VI
N/A
N/A
N/A

11:00 PM
Timothy Terrell
Markets and Medical Care
POST #28
MP3
N/A

11:00 PM
Mark Thornton
The Industrial Revolution
N/A
N/A
N/A

1:00 PM
Patrick Newman
The Panic of 1819 and its Relevance for Today
POST #29
MP3
PPTX

1:00 PM
Andrew Napolitano
The Constitution, Personal Liberty, and the Free Market VII
N/A
N/A
N/A

2:00 PM
Tom Woods
The Fact-Free Lockdown Hysteria
POST #30
MP3
N/A

3:00 PM
Timothy Terrell
Environmental and Resource Economics
POST #31
MP3
PPTX

3:00 PM
Andrew Napolitano
The Constitution, Personal Liberty, and the Free Market VIII
N/A
N/A
N/A

4:00 PM
Patrick Newman
A Rothbardian Analysis of the Constitutional Convention
POST #32
MP3
PPTX



*FRIDAY: 17 JULY 2020*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*
*SLIDES*

8:00 AM
Andrew Napolitano
The Constitution, Personal Liberty, and the Free Market IX
N/A
N/A
N/A

9:00 AM
Ryan McMaken
Political Decentralization as a Road to Anarcho-Capitalism
POST #34
MP3
N/A

10:00 AM
Mark Brandly
The Case for Free Trade
POST #35
MP3
PPTX

11:00 AM
Thomas DiLorenzo
The Myths of Market Failure
POST #36
MP3
N/A

1:00 PM
Peter Klein
The Economics of Data Privacy
POST #37
MP3
PPTX

2:00 PM
Timothy Terrell
Higher Education in Crisis
POST #38
MP3
PPTX

3:00 PM
Murray Rothbard
The Current State of World Affairs [RECORDED]
POST #46
MP3
N/A

4:00 PM
Per Bylund
Jeffrey Herbener
Peter Klein
Jonathan Newman
Shawn Ritenour
Joseph Salerno
Faculty Panel: Theory and Method
N/A
N/A
N/A

4:45 PM
Mark Brandly
Thomas DiLorenzo
Ryan McMaken
Patrick Newman
Timothy Terrell
Mark Thornton
Tom Woods
Faculty Panel: Policy and History
N/A
N/A
N/A

6:30 PM
Tom Woods
An Evening with Tom Woods:Ten Ways for Libertarians (or Anyone) to Be Happy
POST #39
MP3
N/A



*SATURDAY: 18 JULY 2020*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*
*SLIDES*

NOON
Ryan McMaken
& Tho Bishop
Applying Mises University in the Real World
POST #40
MP3
N/A

12:30 PM
Tho Bishop
How the Mises Institute Has Changed the World
POST #41
MP3
N/A

1:15 PM
Danny Ajamian
The Greatest Political Strategist in History
POST #42
MP3
PPTX

2:15 PM
Joe Becker
Tho Bishop
Kristoffer Hansen
Anton Chamberlin
Panel: Mises Fellowships and the Future of Austrian Economics
POST #43
MP3
N/A

3:00 PM
Jeff Deist
Markets vs. Mobs
POST #44
MP3
N/A

3:30 PM

Closing Remarks and Awards Ceremony
POST #45
MP3
N/A

----------


## trey4sports

Looking forward to this.

----------


## Occam's Banana

T minus 44 hours bump.

----------


## Occam's Banana

T minus 25 hours bump.

----------


## Occam's Banana

In progress bump.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Welcome and Opening Remarks | Joseph Salerno & Jeff Deist*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MagAEhyuhAU

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Birth of the Austrian School | Joseph Salerno*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mK0abbhuKD4

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Subjective Value and Market Prices | Jeffrey Herbener*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXyM8ekZ4e0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Entrepreneurship | Peter Klein*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JurU9LukW7Y

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Division of Labor and Social Order | Shawn Ritenour*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zkky5TPY6GA

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Money | Jeffrey Herbener*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kx2-2mamLM

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Banking | Jonathan Newman*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Um4gkuEYws

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Taking Rights Seriously | Andrew Napolitano*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QMSDJn2wSU

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Austrian Capital Theory | Shawn Ritenour*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDNS7TLu3FA

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Calculation and Socialism | Joseph Salerno*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He57c4RcO30

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Theory of Interest | Jeffrey Herbener*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Totid4ZPHsc

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Competition and Monopoly | Peter Klein*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4Hs6Wn7urs

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Austrian Economics in Business | Per Bylund*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4W_hA2GWNCk

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Austrian Theory of the Business Cycle | Jonathan Newman*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23Ziel1PtmY

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Defending Securities Markets' Undefendables | Steve Berger*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7KH-e2Fk1I

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Then Things You Should Know About Socialism | Thomas DiLorenzo*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_NvazLOYIo

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Recollections of Murray Rothbard and the Birth of Austro-Libertarianism | Walter Block*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkeRtoUE3Pg

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Deflation: Myth and Reality | Joseph Salerno*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2C6TFfIzUIc

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Austrian Economics vs. Keynesian Macroeconomics and Modern Monetary Theory | Shawn Ritenour*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysx9IEXcPd8

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Economics of Winning an Election | Mark Brandly*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-pQg32ojwQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

*How Entrepreneurs Built the World | Per Bylund*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM0NIRrotag

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Curse of Economic Nationalism | Thomas DiLorenzo*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qb2SIjpcN1U

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Markets and Medical Care | Timothy Terrell*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5zqxVFwnlE

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Panic of 1819 and its Relevance for Today | Patrick Newman*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdG6gZD0SGY

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Fact-Free Lockdown Hysteria | Thomas Woods*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RDffMCAujg

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Environmental and Resource Economics | Timothy Terrell*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4SnJBDFtrQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

*A Rothbardian Analysis of the Constitutional Convention | Patrick Newman*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap3A8Wo9mNQ

----------


## trey4sports

Thanks for posting these - can't wait to dig in and watch these videos this weekend. I am planning on enrolling in the Mises graduate program as soon as they are able to acquire accreditation in GA (unfortunately GA requires private, post secondary schools to gain accreditation)

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Political Decentralization as a Road to Anarcho-Capitalism | Ryan McMaken*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyfytL_JuGo

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Case for Free Trade | Mark Brandly*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M07fctM6O3g

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Myths of Market Failure | Thomas DiLorenzo*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sorPJ1h0iqA

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Economics of Data Privacy | Peter Klein*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2oi-GBSNhk

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Higher Education in Crisis | Timothy Terrell*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaoiHgXPCRc

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Ten Ways for Libertarians (or Anyone) to Be Happy | Tom Woods*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqPHnRsSQGA

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Applying Mises University in the Real World | Ryan McMaken & Tho Bishop*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxrcdTHdQuw

----------


## Occam's Banana

*How the Mises Institute Has Changed the World | Tho Bishop*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDCLqaGfQW0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Greatest Political Strategist in History | Danny Ajamian*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rafqQsjjVQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Panel: Mises Fellowships and the Future of Austrian Economics*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lD4qDgms9o

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Markets vs. Mobs | Jeff Deist*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8k0Aa-G540

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Closing Remarks and Awards Ceremony*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyeKDRNocdg

----------


## Occam's Banana

The thread OP (post #1) has been updated to include links to audio (mp3) files and Power Point (pptx) slides.

Apparently, videos for Thornton's "Minimum Wage" and J. Newman's "Austrian Alternatives to Conventional Economic Statistics" are not available. However, those lectures do have audio and slides available, for which links have been provided.

Also, here is the Rothbard video relevant to the presentation scheduled on 17 July 2020 (Friday), from the Mises Institute's YouTube channel:

*The Current State of World Affairs | Murray Rothbard*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwz0BYqOhMI



Here is a link to the audio (mp3) file: https://cdn.mises.org/The%20Current%...20Rothbard.mp3
(A link to this file has also been included in the thread OP.)

And finally, here is the same recording with an additional 35 minutes of Q&A:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5fiuk1n160

----------


## Suzanimal

> *The Fact-Free Lockdown Hysteria | Thomas Woods*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RDffMCAujg









> When it comes to Covid-19, bureaucrats and politicians keep moving the goalposts, changing the rules, and engaging in bait-and-switch tactics, so they can maintain the "new normal" dictatorship. Those who object, we're told, "just want people to die." It's now becoming clear that "you can't have your life back in some states unless you take it back."
> 
> From the 2020 Supporters Summit, presented at the historic Jekyll Island Club Resort on Jekyll Island, Georgia, on 9 October 2020.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xy3tP-BW5do

----------

